# Feeling good about next spring.



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

It's not anything amazing but, I feel really great about where we're at with winter coming. I've spent a lot of time this summer ground driving my filly all over the roads several miles at a time and working on gee and haw. It's really paid off and since the weather was really just perfect this morning and she's been doing exceptionally well with the ground driving we decided to hitch her up. This is the first time she's been hitched up since early spring/late winter. We drove about 3 or 4 mile total up and down hills on a low traffic neighborhood road. Nothing bothered her and she let cars, atvs, etc all pass without a moment of hesitation. We're looking forward to continuing our ground driving this winter with hopes of getting some real driving time in next spring.

Here's a short video before the camera died.

Oh yeah, and we used the jingle bells. 
MardiGras Gypsy horse driving meadowbrook cart - YouTube


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, He is doing great!

Isn't it wonderful to have spring? It is a new hope for everything.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Taffy!

I'm super proud of her. She even trotted under harness for a few hundred yards yesterday and aside from when the video was being shot she responded so well. I have a couple other videos though they will probably take a while to get uploaded since they take forever to load.

We're hoping if she's up to it of course, to enter in the Parker Christmas carriage parade this December. Though that would also require my trailer to not be snowed into the driveway so it might just be wishful thinking, LOL!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

She looks great! I love seeing that confident look about her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She's gonna be a GREAT driving horse! So happy that you're taking your time and giving her a good foundation. Maybe in a few years she'll be pulling your car out of a snowbank. =b


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging words everybody! Here's some more pictures


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

What a patient, kind mare you have! I sure wish that we had roads that were safe and nice like the one your on to drive our team on. Around here, people see horse or ones in harness and that is automatically go fast by them!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love your photos and how well you are doing!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

GreySorrel you're welcome to come by anytime and drive/ride. PM me if you want the address or are ever in Northern CO, we're surrounded by national forest on all sides and within the neighborhood there's a little over 87 miles of private dirt roads that basically (in the summer/spring) look just like the ones in the pictures as they're kept up regularly by HOA maintenance. Everyone up here is just tickled to see horses because they haven't really been in the area since the 80s (other than the dude ranch owned by the establishment next to us) believe it or not. 99% or more of the people slow down and creep by so they can get a look and say hi. Plus, I know I could use some of your pointers!

*Taffy - Thanks. Like I've told you before, hopefully I can get on a good trainers schedule this winter and really get some good use out of these awesome roads next spring!*


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG--Jingle bells!! So cool!! =D


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

bahaha corporal, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*beautiful cob.*

hiya ashley thank you for shareing your loveley pictures and your both doing great and the medowbrook looks awesome.
chat to you soon.


----------

